# More from St Lucie Inlet..



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

¿ Cow nose ray?

Frank_S


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> ¿ Cow nose ray?
> 
> Frank_S


Dang Frank you made that look easy! 

Shoot me your address in a PM and I'll send a jig or two your way.

-T


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

man he beat me to it. nice report btw. what type of boat is that you are fishing out of.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Dang Tom, your reports are killing me. ;D Keep up the good work!


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW! I went today and got 1 undersized snook on live mullet.
I need to find me a red one of these days


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great variety of catches there! Good job!


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

nice fish. i use bucktail jigs all the time over here its my go to lure


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

What are the weight of your jigs?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> What are the weight of your jigs?


We usually use 3/8 oz, seems they hold bottom better but if we're fishing in areas of shallow water and/or in light current we move to something lighter like 1/4 or less.

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Man, I'm all excited about coming to your neck of the woods now. We just need to work out when we can do it .

Tell me do the fish still bite this good in january and february?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Good eatin right there. If you catch 20 of em lol


Dangit Tom stop eatin all the redfish in the area, for once they seem to be making a comeback!
Good fishin! Lets go


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Back in the day......I worked a produce market and we had a local fisherman who would come by with a small bucket of tiny fillets from moonfish for the owners. They loved them but it looked like cheeks they were so small.


----------

